# Pool heater = Circulation equipment?



## steveray (Sep 24, 2012)

For receptacle location are you guys considering a pool heater circulation equipment? Per 4103.1.1 or 680.22(A)(1) our State office seems to and wanted to see how all of you felt.....Thanks!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2012)

Which coeds are you referencing?


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2012)

Base 2003 Icodes....modified by CT and 2005 NEC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2012)

I do not see the heater as a circulation equipment.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> For receptacle location are you guys considering a pool heater circulation equipment? Per 4103.1.1 or 680.22(A)(1) our State office seems to and wanted to see how all of you felt.....Thanks!


The heater circuit amperage could be 3 or 4 times as great as the circulation. 2008 NEC 680.9 Electric power for water heaters.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2012)

I should back up here.  Now that I actually read 680.22 I would say that a heater is related to the circulation system.  What is the specific question?  IMO, the heater is generally direct wired so I don't see it as needing GFCI protection.  680.22 is talking about recep.


----------



## north star (Sep 24, 2012)

*+ = %*

So, the State of Connecticut is interested in what we

think !





*% = +*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> For receptacle location are you guys considering a pool heater circulation equipment? Per 4103.1.1 or 680.22(A)(1) our State office seems to and wanted to see how all of you felt.....Thanks!


2003 IRC E 4106.11 Electric Pool Water Heaters

The only way the two are related is that in order for the heater to work it needs to see water pressure to activate the heating elements. They are separate.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> 2003 IRC E 4106.11 Electric Pool Water HeatersThe only way the two are related is that in order for the heater to work it needs to see water pressure to activate the heating elements. They are separate.


They are separate but 680.22states load directly related to the circulation-- what does that mean---  One could see it either way but I would still like to know what the issue could be.


----------



## ICE (Sep 24, 2012)

We don't have the electrical portion of the IRC so I'll stay out of it.

Water circulates through the heater.

The same can be said for a toilet.


----------



## steveray (Sep 25, 2012)

This one is currently (pun intended) plugged in to a duplex receptacle 5.5' away from the pool (wrong for more than one reason)......But the fix is either to just put a twist lock on it or to move or hard wire the appliance....(but doesn't that void the listing...modifying the factory cord?)......I can sort of see it both ways, which is why I am putting it out there, the guys and gals at the state are generally pretty sharp, but this one I just don't really agree with.....



			
				Dennis said:
			
		

> They are separate but 680.22states load directly related to the circulation-- what does that mean---  One could see it either way but I would still like to know what the issue could be.


----------



## north star (Sep 25, 2012)

*+ + +*

steveray,

IMO, ...the warranty cannot be [ intentionally ] voided,

so what is the remaining choice?

*+ + +*


----------



## ICE (Sep 25, 2012)

Chances are pretty good that the heater didn't have a cord when it left the factory.  Even if it did have a cord, I wouldn't be concerned about changing it.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 25, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> This one is currently (pun intended) plugged in to a duplex receptacle 5.5' away from the pool (wrong for more than one reason)......But the fix is either to just put a twist lock on it or to move or hard wire the appliance....(but doesn't that void the listing...modifying the factory cord?)......I can sort of see it both ways, which is why I am putting it out there, the guys and gals at the state are generally pretty sharp, but this one I just don't really agree with.....


Relocation is the only alternative to make it compliant with 680.22.

Receptacle  also needs to be relocated if less than 6 feet from the inside wall of the pool.

Depending on the wattage of the heater 210.21(B2) Total Cord and Plug Connected Load may also come into play.


----------

